# Power Windows - can they be always powered?



## Lieuallen (Nov 10, 2018)

I've tried searching, but haven't found any information on this. I would like my power windows to be powered all the time, so that I can raise or lower the windows any time I want. I find that after arriving someplace, I shut off the engine, and then my wife opens her door. Only then do I think "Oh, I should open the window a bit". But I can't, because she opened the door. I guess I need to think faster!

On my PT Cruiser, there was a very simple modification involving a short piece of wire to "jump" the fuse in the window controller to a circuit that was always live.

Is such a thing possible in a 2018 Passat?


----------



## bougtu (Oct 25, 2019)

*Usb always powered on*

Hi, I've updated the bios of the Beebox, now I am using the release 1.60, but there is no way to shutdown the power on usb ports when the pc is switched off. I mean also when I switch off the pc by Windows or I press for more than 5 seconds the power button. The power is always on, even if I remove the power cord and attach it again. I've set the wake on usb mouse/keyboard to disabled, but nothing happens. Is there a way to solve this problem?


----------



## bougtu (Oct 25, 2019)

*can they be always powered?*



Lieuallen said:


> I've tried searching, but haven't found any information on this. I would like my power windows to be powered all the time, so that I can raise or lower the windows any time I want. I find that after arriving someplace, I shut off the engine, and then my wife opens her door. Only then do I think "Oh, I should open the window a bit". But I can't, because she opened the door. I guess I need to think faster!
> 
> On my PT Cruiser, there was a very simple modification involving a short piece of wire to "jump" the fuse in the window controller to a circuit that was always live.
> 
> Is such a thing possible in a 2018 Passat?


I’ve did this once with a TV set. I installed the TV in a travel trailer (RV). The TV came with a power adapter that plugged into 110VAC. The adapter was labeled 12DC out.I wired the input of the TV so it was powered directly from the RV’s 12V battery, which was often connected to either the on board converter (float voltage at about 13.1V) or to the tow vehicle for charging. I’ve no idea what charge voltage was reaching the TV from the tow vehicle, but it was always switched off when connected.I used it in this configuration for several years without difficulty. So, I could use the TV without being plugged into AC.While I can’t guarantee that it will work okay in your case, if it were me, I would not hesitate to wire the radio directly to the battery. I’d not do the tablet that way however, but would rely on its internal battery for power when I could not supply it with AC. Just a gut feeling on that one.
Kodi Lucky Patcher nox


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Not that anyone cares but it is illegal to have the windows work all the time. Again, nobody cares so have at it.


----------



## Amar18120 (Jul 16, 2020)

*Hi*

Hi, I've updated the bios of the Beebox, now I am using the release 1.60, but there is no way to shutdown the power on usb ports when the pc is switched off. I mean also when I switch off the pc by Windows or I press for more than 5 seconds the power button. The power is always on, even if I remove the power cord and attach it again. I've set the wake on usb mouse/keyboard to disabled, but nothing happens. Is there a way to solve this problem?


----------



## BroMama (Aug 3, 2020)

I am using the release 1.60, but there is no way to shutdown the power on usb ports when the pc is switched off. I mean also when I switch off the pc by Windows or I press for more than 5 seconds the power button


----------



## hannahberry (Jul 21, 2020)

*very good*

You may not have seen the useful things that the forum mentioned. But for me, I've seen a lot of great things.


----------



## dudleypadberg (Mar 3, 2021)

Even ,i have this doubt for long time , thanks for the explanation and check weber grills clearance


----------



## kennedystewart (Jun 9, 2021)

As it is powered by battery or electricity, it is always associated with the risk of a failure or a breakdown. In case of a power window failure, one cannot open or shut the window which might cause a lot of problem. Power windows might stop working all of a sudden.
geometry dash


----------

